# mulholland highway from encino?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Going from Studio City direction on Ventura boulevard, does this hit? 
Are there any difficult descents, with tunnels?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm assuming you are talking about Mulholland_ Drive _here, not Mulholland _Highway_, another road which stretches from the western edge of the San Fernando Valley westward to well past Malibu.

Anyway, if you are talking about Mulholland Drive, there are no tunnels to contend with on the actual road. Descents and ascents tend to be fairly short and are never any steeper than about 8%. However, if you want to get off Mulholland Drive at Sepulveda and head into the Valley (the most efficacious route btw), you will have to go through the Sepulveda Tunnel...which happens to be directly below Mulholland Drive just to the west of the 405.

If you are talking about riding Ventura Blvd as part of your Mulholland Drive ride, yes, the easiest ascent up to Mulholland Drive from Encino and Sherman Oaks unfortunately does indeed take you via Sepulveda and its tunnel.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Sorry I mean from PCH to "Mulholland Highway". But I want to avoid PCH. 
How do I go to "MH" from Santa Monica?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

from Santa Monica or Encino/Studio City?? 

from Santa Monica you would still need to take PCH to at least Topanga, then you could climb/descend Old Topanga to MH. 

The only other option I know of from the coast would be to climb Mandeville to the Westridge fireroad to the summit ("NIKE") then take dirt Mulholland 7 miles or so until it ends near Topanga Cyn in the valley. I've done that numerous times on a road bike. Just a little rough on the tires. Otherwise you're going to be on PCH to either Topanga or Las Virgenes to catch MH.

(from the valley side you'd just take Ventura Blvd > Valley Circle/Mulholland > MH (towards old Topanga)


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*mulholland highway*

How does Mulholland highway length,difficulty compare to GMR (Glendora Mtn Road)?


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

samh said:


> How does Mulholland highway length,difficulty compare to GMR (Glendora Mtn Road)?


GMR is 9 miles and gains about 2,300 ft with a pretty consistent grade.

Mullholland from Topanga to PCH is 28 miles and gains 3,100 with lots of rollers and pitches.

From Cahuenga to Encino Hills (the end of the paved road) it is 13.5 miles and 1,800ft of gain.

Put them together (including the dirt section Hollywood mentioned) and you got a gnarly 52 mile ride! (one way).

GL!


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

"including the dirt section Hollywood mentioned" Hollywood said this is hard on tires. Are regular 25mm tires OK for sidewall, or do I need knobbies?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

samh said:


> "including the dirt section Hollywood mentioned" Hollywood said this is hard on tires. Are regular 25mm tires OK for sidewall, or do I need knobbies?


25mm road tires are fine. I've ridden 23mm road tires on the dirt trails up there.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

If you wish to avoid dirt, take Reseda Blvd. so to Wells Dr, turn west.
Wells meanders westerly, always south of Ventura Blvd.
At Serrania, jog a bit north to Dumetz, turn west again.
Dumetz intersects Topanga.
Turn left, south, and look for Mulholland Dr., turn right.
After only about 1000' jog left on Mulholland Highway.
Go crazy.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Did the Mulholland dirt trail today. Started in Redondo Beach, rode up to Mandeville and then turned on Westridge up to the Nike site. Got on Mulholland to Topanga and then Topanga to PCH and home. 68 miles round trip. Besides being hot, dusty and a few sketchy areas, not a bad ride. 

The last section of Westridge up to the parking lot was the steepest section. The dirt sections on Westridge trail and Mulholland weren't too bad, just a lot of loose rock and dirt (just got to take it slow). 

Topanga up from Mulholland is an easy climb (only a couple of miles), and then downhill back to PCH.

The worst part was the heat and dust.

Oh yeah, we did it on our road bikes.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

nice route! Westridge dirt is pretty fun on a road bike. The paved part leading up to it gets steep too!


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

How tight is the Westridge trail for passing people hiking and walking dogs?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> nice route! Westridge dirt is pretty fun on a road bike. The paved part leading up to it gets steep too!


Yeah, the wall right before the parking lot is pretty brutal, especially with as hot as it was yesterday.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Duncan.E said:


> How tight is the Westridge trail for passing people hiking and walking dogs?


It's plenty wide, maybe 20' or a little more. We passed by a few walkers on Westridge trail and had no issues at all with passing. We were the only ones on Mulholland.


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh nice, I didn't know it was that wide!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Duncan.E said:


> Oh nice, I didn't know it was that wide!


Not sure if it's considered a fire road but there's enough room to drive a truck on it. Give it a try, just do it on a cool day.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

You guys are so damnably macho. I'll only do Dirt Mulholland, Westridge, etc., etc. on my mountain bike. I just cruise along, singin' a song.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I now have to try this route!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's the only song I could think of on the ride!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

arai_speed said:


> I now have to try this route!


do it. Makes a good loop to take Mulholland from any point east of the 405, catch dirt Mulholland (at the top of Encino Hills Rd), take dirt up to the Nike rest stop, then Westridge fireroad (not "trail") down towards Sunset Blvd. Then you can get back east via San Vicente or roads of your choice. 

The other option is to stay on dirt Mulhollland for the duration all the way out to its end near Topanga, which is about 8 miles of dirt. Pretty sandy in places too.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

One of my favorite loops: 

1) Start at Topanga and PCH early in the morning. 
2) Up Topanga to Mulholland Hwy. 
3) Mulholland to Westlake Blvd and then down to Potrero. (You can skip the Snake, if you are worried about dying. Just take Trout[something] to Kanan and drop back down to Mulholland.
4) Potrero to Hueneme to Las Posas to the PCH
5) PCH back to Topanga

I think it's about 85mi/6k' - very few lights


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Where does Westride trail end? at a gate/fence? Is there an elevated portion? What is the Nike base?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

samh said:


> Where does Westride trail end? at a gate/fence? Is there an elevated portion? What is the Nike base?


(paved) Westridge Rd. ends at the gates where the fireroad begins. Access Westridge off of Mandeville (just off Sunset Blvd). 
This is the end of the road:
https://www.google.com/maps/@34.085...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sn4BazxRo7SpPQS0uNAMaUA!2e0

if you climb the fireroad to the top, you will end at "Nike", a rest area with water, shade, and restrooms. From there you can access dirt Mulholland, either west to Topanga, or east to the 405/Sepulveda.

Where dirt Mul. meets the road up to Nike:
https://www.google.com/maps/@34.129...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sWUwN8p4CxcsoPnjNuA30fQ!2e0


----------

